# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijnia (Den Haag)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijnia

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Frankenslag, Huisartsen, Den Haag

Adres: Frankenslag 160, Den Haag

Website: www.frankenslag.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijnia*

----------

